# Do people not like Kristen Stewart?



## PhotonGuy (Aug 24, 2020)

Im wondering if people on this forum don't like Kristen Stewart, the actress. Some of the threads I've made about her have been closed up. I hope this thread doesn't get closed up. So anyway, do people not like her? Why not?


----------



## drop bear (Aug 24, 2020)

She hasn't had a great run of good movies.


----------



## Steve (Aug 24, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Im wondering if people on this forum don't like Kristen Stewart, the actress. Some of the threads I've made about her have been closed up. I hope this thread doesn't get closed up. So anyway, do people not like her? Why not?


I think she was great in Charlie's Angels.  Really funny.  What's not to like?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 24, 2020)

I don't recall, and can't imagine, us closing any threads because of kristen stewart. I'm guessing your leaving out a few details about why the thread was closed. 

As for my opinion of her-I haven't actually seen anything that she's in. I know she was in twilight, and apparently charlie's angels? Never saw either though, so don't have an opinion on her either way.


----------



## Buka (Aug 24, 2020)

I like her. A lot, actually.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 24, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> As for my opinion of her-I haven't actually seen anything that she's in. I know she was in twilight, and apparently charlie's angels? Never saw either though, so don't have an opinion on her either way.


Are we talking about Hermione?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 24, 2020)

AceVentura said:


> I don't know who that is.  I don't watch movies.


Do you read Harry Potter books? Sorry, wrong girl.


----------



## Buka (Aug 24, 2020)

I think that's Emma Watson.


----------



## Steve (Aug 24, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Are we talking about Hermione?


Nope, that's Emma Watson, who is a better actor than Kristen Stewart, but both are fun to watch.  Emma Watson was terrific in Little Women last year.

This is Kristen Stewart, who apparently has been cast to play Princess Diana in an upcoming biopic.


----------



## Steve (Aug 24, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I don't recall, and can't imagine, us closing any threads because of kristen stewart. I'm guessing your leaving out a few details about why the thread was closed.
> 
> As for my opinion of her-I haven't actually seen anything that she's in. I know she was in twilight, and apparently charlie's angels? Never saw either though, so don't have an opinion on her either way.


It's great, and Kristen Stewart really steals the show.  Wait.  Let me rephrase that.  It's not a great movie.  It's a fun movie with a positive empowerment message, and Kristen Stewart's character is hilarious.  I think it's available on Prime or Netflix or something.  Been around for a while, so I think it must be easy to find, if you're looking for a good movie night.






And just for fun, Kristen Stewart on Hot Ones, which is hilarious, if you haven't seen the series before:


----------



## granfire (Aug 25, 2020)

Who?


----------



## ShortBridge (Aug 25, 2020)

She has terrible posture and she can be kind of a mumbler.

The Twilight series was seriously cringe-worthy.

She did a great job as Joan Jett in The Runaways.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 25, 2020)

ShortBridge said:


> She has terrible posture and she can be kind of a mumbler.
> 
> The Twilight series was seriously cringe-worthy.
> 
> She did a great job as Joan Jett in The Runaways.



Can't fight worth a damn either.


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2020)

Just watched Charlie’s angels again, and it was great.

but I hear she clubs baby seals, soooo....


----------



## drop bear (Aug 26, 2020)

drop bear said:


> Can't fight worth a damn either.



I said that without really caring much. But apparently she is some sort of krotty expert.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 26, 2020)

drop bear said:


> Can't fight worth a damn either.


She's an actress not a fighter, and besides she doesn't need to fight, she's no doubt got bodyguards who are armed to the teeth.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 26, 2020)

Steve said:


> but I hear she clubs baby seals, soooo....


Where did you hear that?


----------



## ShortBridge (Aug 26, 2020)

Steve said:


> ...
> 
> but I hear she clubs baby seals, soooo....



Only when they loiter.


----------



## Steve (Aug 26, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Where did you hear that?


I didn't.  I was making a joke.


----------



## Steve (Aug 26, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> She's an actress not a fighter, and besides she doesn't need to fight, she's no doubt got bodyguards who are armed to the teeth.


I would actually be very surprised if she has armed bodyguards.


----------



## ShortBridge (Aug 26, 2020)

Dude, she's friends with vampires and warewolves. No one's going to mess with her.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 26, 2020)

drop bear said:


> I said that without really caring much. But apparently she is some sort of krotty expert.


This made me look it up. Apparently did karate as a kid, no idea if she still does. And started doing a BJJ program meant for celebs. Here's a quote about it 





> “I created a new jiu jitsu system for people who can’t get hurt. It’s technical training. They learn jiu-jitsu and technically train, but it’s all safe. I created a type of jiu-jitsu for the Beverly Hills clientele. Competition, sparring… these guys can’t do that. I can’t even take a 1% chance of them getting hurt. I have 18 celebrities doing this program. Some guys have to sign disclosure agreements; others like Ashton Kutcher and Mickey Rourke come in regularly, while Usher comes in once and a while and Vin Diesel when he’s in town.”



So sounds like they learn the moves, but don't roll. 

Also given that some of the sites seem to refer to that bjj place as karate, I'm not sure I'd trust them to know if she trained karate vs. tkd vs. krav vs. just about anything else as a kid.


----------



## Steve (Aug 26, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> This made me look it up. Apparently did karate as a kid, no idea if she still does. And started doing a BJJ program meant for celebs. Here's a quote about it
> 
> So sounds like they learn the moves, but don't roll.
> 
> Also given that some of the sites seem to refer to that bjj place as karate, I'm not sure I'd trust them to know if she trained karate vs. tkd vs. krav vs. just about anything else as a kid.


Also mentioned in an interview or something that she trained some boxing and kickboxing to prep for some of her recent roles.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 28, 2020)

Steve said:


> I would actually be very surprised if she has armed bodyguards.


Why? Why would you be surprised if a high profile actress has armed bodyguards? Its quite common for people in that walk of life.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 28, 2020)

ShortBridge said:


> Dude, she's friends with vampires and warewolves. No one's going to mess with her.


You really should learn the difference between an actress and the character she plays.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 28, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> This made me look it up. Apparently did karate as a kid, no idea if she still does.


Apparently she learned some basics when she was working on her role in Charlie's Angels since her character is supposed to know some martial arts, but I never heard of her doing it as a kid, do you have a source?


----------



## Steve (Aug 28, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Why? Why would you be surprised if a high profile actress has armed bodyguards? Its quite common for people in that walk of life.


Is it?  I don't think it is as common as you think.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 28, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> This made me look it up. Apparently did karate as a kid, no idea if she still does. And started doing a BJJ program meant for celebs. Here's a quote about it
> 
> So sounds like they learn the moves, but don't roll.
> 
> Also given that some of the sites seem to refer to that bjj place as karate, I'm not sure I'd trust them to know if she trained karate vs. tkd vs. krav vs. just about anything else as a kid.



Yeah. The style of BJJ Ashton Kutcher is a brown belt is.

Tragic to think I am getting a better service from my club for bugger all money than they are from that over charged nonsense.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 28, 2020)

Steve said:


> Is it?  I don't think it is as common as you think.



Brad Pitt and Angelina jolle had one guy. And a bunch of us Muppets floating around. 

I bodyguarded his door.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 28, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Apparently she learned some basics when she was working on her role in Charlie's Angels since her character is supposed to know some martial arts, but I never heard of her doing it as a kid, do you have a source?


google her and karate, it showed up within the first few links in an interview.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 28, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> You really should learn the difference between an actress and the character she plays.


I think you have trouble sensing jokes.

Edit: Unless I'm the one who didn't sense a joke.


----------



## Steve (Aug 28, 2020)

drop bear said:


> Brad Pitt and Angelina jolle had one guy. And a bunch of us Muppets floating around.
> 
> I bodyguarded his door.


You?  That makes no sense.  Why wouldn't they hire a self defense expert... someone who knows a thing or two about real world violence? 

Seriously, though, I don't know much about how celebrities roll, but I'd be shocked if many of them have full time bodyguards.


----------



## Buka (Aug 29, 2020)

Some have security guys who work part time for them, usually on a need basis. Some will have a security guy(s) when shooting on location overseas, also as needed, but most of those are provided by the studio. 

Unless there's a threat or a stalker, most of the folks I know from the industry live regular lives, more or less, and utilize certain services where people are on call if needed.


----------



## granfire (Aug 29, 2020)

Steve said:


> You?  That makes no sense.  Why wouldn't they hire a self defense expert... someone who knows a thing or two about real world violence?
> 
> Seriously, though, I don't know much about how celebrities roll, but I'd be shocked if many of them have full time bodyguards.


well, that family was high profile with paparazzi and probably with nut jobs as well!


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 29, 2020)

Steve said:


> Is it?  I don't think it is as common as you think.


They need the protection.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 29, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> google her and karate, it showed up within the first few links in an interview.


Source?

When I do google her and karate I get stories about her going to a class with girlfriend Dylan Meyer, this was to prepare her for her role in Charlie's Angels.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 29, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I think you have trouble sensing jokes.
> 
> Edit: Unless I'm the one who didn't sense a joke.


I only sense good jokes.


----------



## Steve (Aug 29, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> They need the protection.


Maybe it's situational.   Do you know for sure that Kristen Stewart has an armed bodyguard?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 30, 2020)

Steve said:


> Maybe it's situational.   Do you know for sure that Kristen Stewart has an armed bodyguard?


Its reasonable to assume she does since I've known people who were bodyguards for celebrities of lower profile than her.


----------



## Steve (Aug 30, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Its reasonable to assume she does since I've known people who were bodyguards for celebrities of lower profile than her.


Source?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 30, 2020)

Steve said:


> Source?


I used to work in the security field. A coworker of mine had been a bodyguard for Whitney Houston.


----------



## Steve (Aug 30, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> I used to work in the security field. A coworker of mine had been a bodyguard for Whitney Houston.


I think I saw a picture of your friend. 



seriously, though, I’m curious what makes you think they all have bodyguards, and what makes you think Kristen Stewart in particular has one.


----------

